# Blob Targets



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Nothing better for longevity, but your going to have some sore hands and shoulders until they get worked in. Those arrows are tough to pull for a while. They also weigh a ton so make sure your target frames are sturdy. Let us know how it works out if you guys do it.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

K. Thanks. Do they need some type of cover over them like a roof? Or are they weather resistant/proof?


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

We just replaced our practice range with blob target. They seem to be holding up well. Tough to pull arrows at first. In addition to sore hands and shoulders, count on a sore back as well. Those suckers have some weight to them


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

I would add a roof. Giving them some protection will certainly increase their life


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Are they going to be big enough to put the walk up bunny targets on? Isn't that one the 4 faces that goes on it? Never done this before...lol


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

We purchased the largest model and i believe we were able to face one of our practice targets with the bunny.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

I bought a blob for my back yard. Skinny arrows didn't agree with it. My Carbon 1s weighing 328 grs doing 280ish ate it up pretty quick. 

Picked up a Big Green target and have had no issues yet. Would recommend one of those before the blob.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Blobs are tough on arrows as well. The Big Green compression target is the one I am going to for my main target.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Going off the cost of the blobs vs greens.....the blobs are going to be A LOT cheaper. But if it will just be to replace them sooner, we may have to get the greens. How do the Big Green targets hold up?


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

I have this one

http://www.biggreentargets.com/magnum-pro-target.html

Have had it about a year and it seems to be holding up real well. You can also lay them flat like a bag target and step on it to rearrange the stuffing.



pacnate said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Going off the cost of the blobs vs greens.....the blobs are going to be A LOT cheaper. But if it will just be to replace them sooner, we may have to get the greens. How do the Big Green targets hold up?


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

The nice thing about the Big Green compression targets is they sell modules of the target so you can rotate the shot out middle section to the top and bottom and keep going with that, buying a sheet every so often to keep the target going.


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

I've shot blob targets for the past 17 years and never cover them they get better every year there in the weather


----------



## don jaxon (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking at the Big Green Target website listed above they are for field points only, where the blob is excellent for broadheads also. If it can handle the both may be a better deal with the blob. Getting ready to get one after much research.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

A field range is not for broadheads so, no need for a target capable of broadheads.


----------



## Earlyboomer (Sep 29, 2013)

Big Green sells a broadhead target


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

In the right hand corner of every post there is a date....when searching ya might want to check those things. 

Otherwise you end up pulling up two year old threads.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Some things never change...Howdy BH!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Some things never change...Howdy BH!


Never :wink: 

I was actually wondering how you were doing the other day. Good to see you posting again.


----------

